# HELP! Buyers TGS01A tailgate spreader



## mickman (Jan 24, 2001)

Since I bought this spreader new, It runs about 5-10 seconds, then shuts off.
reset it, & it keeps doing the same thing. It will will run forever when empty!
I bought the Buyers low profile last year for my other truck & never had a problem. 
I changed ground wire location, but didn't help.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Make sure ALL your electrical connections are CLEAN. That is a big issue with these. Corrosion enters the wire, spreads, and causes resistance, thus tripping the breaker.

If thats all good, it could be the motor. But since you say it works when empty, leads me to believe its wiring related.


----------



## mickman (Jan 24, 2001)

TLS said:


> Make sure ALL your electrical connections are CLEAN. That is a big issue with these. Corrosion enters the wire, spreads, and causes resistance, thus tripping the breaker.
> 
> If thats all good, it could be the motor. But since you say it works when empty, leads me to believe its wiring related.


Thanks for your input. They never give you enough wire. So I have to splice another wire [which is more heavier gage]I will go over everything because there is some corrosion. It has to be something simple.


----------



## R-Team Ent. (Nov 21, 2005)

*Buyers Salt Spreader issue*

MICKMAN,

First time reply and new to this site. I am having the same issue with My Buyers Salt Spreader, curious did you get this resolved? If so what was the issue??


----------



## mickman (Jan 24, 2001)

R-Team Ent. said:


> MICKMAN,
> 
> First time reply and new to this site. I am having the same issue with My Buyers Salt Spreader, curious did you get this resolved? If so what was the issue??


 No I haven't. It runs fine when hopper is empty. Loaded, it stops after 5-10 seconds. My wire hook up in rear looks black, so I'm going to order another wire harness. If that doesn't work, I'm going to back it into a wall at about 50mph. :crying: My Buyers low profile runs great, no problems. But I am going to go over entire wiring. Going to try changing to another keyed fuse.
Let me know if you figure out problem, ditto here.


----------



## R-Team Ent. (Nov 21, 2005)

Well, I finally got a chance to use my spreader and test out the changes I had done.... guess what it still continues to have problems. I replaced the ground wire with thicker gage. Cleaned all ground ends and reconnected. The spreader still will need to be reset if I use it at setting higher then 3. At 3 it's ok but anything higher will trip the reset button?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You may have a bad rheostat or breaker in the control box. I know it's new but I've gotten more then one bad part new out of the box. Try throwing in another control and see if that works.


----------



## R-Team Ent. (Nov 21, 2005)

Basher, Is this issue common with the TGS05* low profile spreader as well??


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Common with buyers products in general.  I've had new out of the box Meyer type pumps you couldn't turn with a 12" adj. wrench, controls that don't control, and bottles of blue fluid that were slushly when first opened (we store in an unheated warehouse.) I guess you get what you pay for. I have quit using many of their products because of these issues. Let my competitors sell the failure prone, My stuff may not be the cheapest, but I'm not fixing it and listening to customers bit#$ while the snow falls.
BUY QUALITY NOT PROBLEMS.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Are you all using 30amp breakers/fuses?


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Run a direct line from a switch I use no controller on 2 trucks full speed for those the others do the spot work but to tell you the truth i seldom use low speeds..


----------



## ~Zombie~ (Feb 9, 2007)

*spreader*

I have the same spreader with all the same problems just got it runnig today ends up that auger gets bound up easily and shuts it down I losened the 4 bolts on the barring plate then put a light on the floor shining up look inside hopper make sure gap is equal all the way around and tighten bolts back


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

*keep me updated..I was just getting ready to buy one  *


----------



## kfritts (Oct 29, 2006)

i had a problem with my buyers, that when empty it seemed to work fine, but when loaded it didn't seem to turn. i didn't get a stall reading but i never let it go longer than a few seconds. turned out the problem was the set screw on the spin disk was loose and the shaft was spinning inside the disk---lock tite fixed that


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

kfritts;367674 said:


> i had a problem with my buyers, that when empty it seemed to work fine, but when loaded it didn't seem to turn. i didn't get a stall reading but i never let it go longer than a few seconds. turned out the problem was the set screw on the spin disk was loose and the shaft was spinning inside the disk---lock tite fixed that


I just had this same problem with my Western 1000.

I thought it ate a belt and was pleasantly surprised when I opened it up and it was only a loose set screw on the shaft.

I used the lock-tite as well.


----------



## premier homes (Sep 26, 2006)

~Zombie~;367513 said:


> I have the same spreader with all the same problems just got it runnig today ends up that auger gets bound up easily and shuts it down I losened the 4 bolts on the barring plate then put a light on the floor shining up look inside hopper make sure gap is equal all the way around and tighten bolts back


First of all, Throw away your fancy garbage controller and wire a switch to a solenoid to your spreader and run full speed or no speed and your problems will be over.


----------

